# Anatomy of a robot: actually no, just what am I :)



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

DirtbagSailor said:


> While I am not a Marine, I frequently work with them and get along quite well. I read a study a few years ago that showed that most of the Marine Leadership (in a combat roll, NOT the admin/computer guys) fell into the ESTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ, INTJ, and ISTP(snipers) MBTI types. In my experience, ALL Marines (regardless of personality type) wear their dress uniform proudly. I think it is more of a socially rewarded behavior pattern within that organization (if not also socially rewarded behavior by the American public), so even if they as individuals would not normally care or even think of presenting a sharp image or uniform appearance, they do as Marines because of the aforementioned reasons.
> 
> When I was younger, I didn’t care what people thought of how I dressed, and did my own creative thing. It wasn’t until later when I observed that the “most desirable women” seemed to be attracted to a different look/style then what I was presenting. Once I conformed, the behavior change was positively reinforced by the social feedback I received from relationships that had previously been out of reach. I further observed that this applied to in the classroom and workplace settings, where professors and bosses treated me more favorably and took me much more seriously than they previously had as (presumably) a result of the image I presented.
> 
> It is possible that my desire to dress for success is a learned trait/skill, and therefore not inherent to my personality (e.g. I see it as a strategic means/tool to facilitate other objectives, which I recognize would potentially be unattainable if I were to remain the same and/or ignore the reality of).



yeah, i would attribute that to Ni definately, incredible strategy, i wish i could say i had that kind of insight and strategy, but i just don't care is the problem, like it seems appropriate to have that kind of strategy, it seems logical, it seems wise, but yet i can't make myself care of things like that. We INFP's don't care so much for fashions, etc, we're more casual and just ourselves all the time, it's the Fi Ne thing i guess, cause i think ISFP's are better at fashions than INFP's, they are Fi Se, Se is strong, plus they use Ni in third place. i would love to learn more about the function pairing as with our sense or no sense of fashions etc, lol, it is quite interesting how the different types dress themselves


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

DirtbagSailor said:


> I find it easy to identify with them, however that may be for a number of reasons (the simplest of which would be my being an ENTJ lol!)


Awesome!


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

DirtbagSailor said:


> *"Intuitives have a future orientation they look ahead and are likely to try completely new ideas or different approaches." *
> 
> Yes, I prefer the traditional approach, but if I see it as ineffective or not applicable, I will modify it to improve the process and/or make it work.
> 
> ...


i would have to say for me i like both sometimes and dislike both sometimes, like it just really depends on what the joke really is and who's telling it, things like that, but i must say, the farting jokes just never grow old, Lol  however someone slipping on a banana peel, well first i would worry if they are ok, which i would have a hard time thinking they're not, cause that's a hard fall! i guess i could laugh if i know they really are ok, which i kinda doubt though, to me that is not really so much a joke, i'm a bit too serious for that one, but the good ol' fart, that's a die hard joke, never dies! haha! 



> *"Sensors are more present and are usually not really good at seeing how things are going to play out towards the future."*
> 
> I plan/strategize things 3 or 4 steps down the road to a point where once the planning phase is complete, I'll pop a cork on the Champaign and pretty much declare victory as I feel confident that events will fall into place exactly (or very close) as predicted.
> 
> ...


Yeah, strong Ni again!

Actually one other thing though, my Dad is an ESTJ, and he has good foresight on things. Like he makes his plans and sticks to them, but i would view him more of a stick in the mud and not a risk taker by any means. i mean when he was young he would ride motorbikes crazy, but that was teen days, once he was a Dad, he wasn't a risk taker any more physically or financially. He thinks my Fi/Ne ways are crazy! but i love him!  but he seems to have good foresight on things though, like if i have a boyfriend he can predict if we're gonna last! and he's always right, it ticks me off actually!


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, enneagram 3 seems rather obvious.
I mean, I am not skilled at that system, but they are called "the achievers" for a reason and you keep referring to your achievements which is something I'd also expect from my ESFP enneagram 3 sister.

Other than that, there doesn't seen to be a lot of useful information.

Also, to correct.
The F functions are about values. How you feel about an outfit is about personal style and not functions.



> Yes, I prefer the traditional approach, but if I see it as ineffective or not applicable, I will modify it to improve the process and/or make it work.


That would be Te.

Anyways, there's a lot that would need correcting, but I enjoy being mystical.


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well, enneagram 3 seems rather obvious.
> I mean, I am not skilled at that system, but they are called "the achievers" for a reason and you keep referring to your achievements which is something I'd also expect from my ESFP enneagram 3 sister.
> 
> Other than that, there doesn't seen to be a lot of useful information.
> ...


You know, I was hoping that an INTJ would show up in this thread. So far we have narrow me down to Ni, and with your assessment, Te. If you have the time or inclination, your analysis would be most useful, and certainly requested. Please take a deeper look, and help me solve this puzzle.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

DirtbagSailor said:


> You know, I was hoping that an INTJ would show up in this thread. So far we have narrow me down to Ni, and with your assessment, Te. If you have the time or inclination, your analysis would be most useful, and certainly requested. Please take a deeper look, and help me solve this puzzle.


i referred to Te the whole time, i'm a Te user, your Te is crystal clear to me cause i understand Te, Ti i don't understand, the reason i kept pointing out Ni is because i could see you are a Ni user not a Ne user as i am a Ne user, Ni is planning and strategy, but anyhows, i'm gonna bow out now, i'm glad someone else can step up and continue on, Cheers!


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well, enneagram 3 seems rather obvious.
> I mean, I am not skilled at that system, but they are called "the achievers" for a reason and you keep referring to your achievements which is something I'd also expect from my ESFP enneagram 3 sister.
> 
> Other than that, there doesn't seen to be a lot of useful information.
> ...


Acer, there you go again thinking you are so right about this whole thing that personal style and behavior has nothing to do with cognitive functions, i wonder when you will ever see the light my friend?

you contradict yourself everytime you say that. and please, i'm a Fi dom, you're not, and Fi cannot be defined properly, not even Jung could figure out how to define Fi properly, Fi is my whole being, i don't have to define it, i am it.


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

Dreamer777 said:


> i referred to Te the whole time, i'm a Te user, your Te is crystal clear to me cause i understand Te, Ti i don't understand, the reason i kept pointing out Ni is because i could see you are a Ni user not a Ne user as i am a Ne user, Ni is planning and strategy, but anyhows, i'm gonna bow out now, i'm glad someone else can step up and continue on, Cheers!


Very much appreciated. Your ability to see/compare your own functions to mine through your own experience and knowledge is most certainly a welcomed gift Dreamer.

I would be a fool to not consider your help.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Your responses are very detailed, which is not actually that common from my experience with ENTJs. They tend to be very curt, which you are not. However, your rhetoric is very Ni. I think that, beyond your rhetoric, both your career path and your high value for material wealth is what says ENTJ to me. You talk about wealth very proudly, so you're probably a 3w2, a 3w4 would be a bit different about it. Another reason you are 3w2 is that you talked about conforming, an E4 anything, wing or dominant, would _never_ conform. I am a 3w4 and the idea of being someone who I am not is somewhat abhorrent to me. 

If what you are most confused with is Ni vs. Si, I would like to give you a solid comparison between the two. Si is like an organised book case, all the books are parallel to each other, none are crooked, there is an even number of books in each row, and there is an even number of rows in the bookcase. Si is organised, clean, tight, and rigid. Ni is very different, Ni is more abstract, Ni is more like an M.C. Escher painting. It is rigid in some forms, but in reality it is very bouncy (that is a good word to use, I think). Remember that Si is detail and Ni is big picture.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> Acer, there you go again thinking you are so right about this whole thing that personal style and behavior has nothing to do with cognitive functions, i wonder when you will ever see the light my friend?
> 
> you contradict yourself everytime you say that. and please, i'm a Fi dom, you're not, and Fi cannot be defined properly, not even Jung could figure out how to define Fi properly, Fi is my whole being, i don't have to define it, i am it.


Dreamer, I am not contradicting myself (if you think I am, give examples).
That you are an Fi dom is irrelevant.
Fi has nothing to do with style and your extreme defensiveness is rather amusing.



> What I mean by feeling in contrast to thinking is a judgment of value; agreeable or disagreeable, good or bad, and so on. Feeling so defined is not an emotion or affect, which is, as the words convey, an involuntary manifestation. Feeling as I mean it is a judgment without any of the obvious bodily reactions that characterize an emotion. Like thinking, it is a rational function. (p. 219)


Oh yes, I can definitely see both style and issue explaining it written there, lol.
The funny part about this is that you're an enneagram 4 (which definitely doesn't affect your style, lol *sarcasm*).

I am sorry, but it is painful to watch your reasoning.


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

Lazy Bear said:


> Your responses are very detailed, which is not actually that common from my experience with ENTJs. They tend to be very curt, which you are not. However, your rhetoric is very Ni. I think that, beyond your rhetoric, both your career path and your high value for material wealth is what says ENTJ to me. You talk about wealth very proudly, so you're probably a 3w2, a 3w4 would be a bit different about it. Another reason you are 3w2 is that you talked about conforming, an E4 anything, wing or dominant, would _never_ conform. I am a 3w4 and the idea of being someone who I am not is somewhat abhorrent to me.
> 
> If what you are most confused with is Ni vs. Si, I would like to give you a solid comparison between the two. Si is like an organised book case, all the books are parallel to each other, none are crooked, there is an even number of books in each row, and there is an even number of rows in the bookcase. Si is organised, clean, tight, and rigid. Ni is very different, Ni is more abstract, Ni is more like an M.C. Escher painting. It is rigid in some forms, but in reality it is very bouncy (that is a good word to use, I think). Remember that Si is detail and Ni is big picture.


Hmm, well let me thnk. Last Fall I decided that I wanted to win a specific Marathon, so I did a time-trial to establish a quantifiable base-line fitness point to build from. Once I knew the starting limitations of both my speed and stamina, I then created a 6-month training plan/strategy based on those numbers (very nice google spreadsheet). Each and every training session had a purpose, and I would peak on race day. Additionally, I recognized that the race would be in both an hot and humid environment, so I made sure that I trained in a hot and humid environment (e.g. South East Asia). My plan was solid, but there were times when work got in the way, I got sick, or had to go on unexpected travel. Often I needed to rearrange the plan, drop some workouts and replace with others that were more important to the desired end result. The ridged program had to be more fluid to be effective, or it would have failed. Long story short, I showed up on race day and encountered rain and wind among other less than optimal environmental factors, and my pace was slower than I would have liked. However, it was the same with all other competitors, so I reduced my pace by about 5% from my targeted pace to compensate for the conditions which worked out quite well. I ended up winning by a decent margin, though my race strategy had to be modified to be effective and to achieve victory. I decided that being 1st mattered more than achieving my the time goal I had set, since after all winning is winning.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Dreamer, I am not contradicting myself (if you think I am, give examples).
> That you are an Fi dom is irrelevant.
> Fi has nothing to do with style and your extreme defensiveness is rather amusing.
> 
> ...


and i am sorry, it is painful to dwell on the same planet with you


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

@DirtbagSailor, to be frank, I really couldn't _possibly_ care less about your life accomplishments, that's not what I asked, in fact, I didn't really ask a question at all, I'm not entirely sure what you're replying to. All of that post? That was _*all*_ Te. That gave me absolutely nothing. I don't think you're detail oriented based on your typing, it's nothing like mine (you misspelled "think"). I think that you should focus less on your materialistic achievements (your wealth, academic success, athletic success, business success, whatever) and more on how you are as a person. Your income, athletic medals, need to tell us how you bought a pair of $200 pajamas, none of that matters in this. All this says to me is Te and an ego problem. Although I would agree that winning is winning.

I'm not sure if I missed it, but what did you study in university? What were your interests as a kid? How much does morality mean to you? Would you do the right thing for yourself, or the right thing for others? How pragmatic are you? I guess what I need to figure out is whether or not you are an E1 or an E8. 

How oragnised is your living space? How simplistic is it? I don't care to read through most of your posts, so if these questions have been asked and answered before, please direct me to the post and I will find it, but I won't sift through your stuff.

And to you, @Dreamer777 and @Acerbusvenator: Ad hominem means nothing, if you are going to hijack this thread to do a little rough housing, then please take it to PMs or drop it all together.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

DirtbagSailor said:


> Hmm, well let me thnk. Last Fall I decided that I wanted to win a specific Marathon, so I did a time-trial to establish a quantifiable base-line fitness point to build from. Once I knew the starting limitations of both my speed and stamina, I then created a 6-month training plan/strategy based on those numbers (very nice google spreadsheet). Each and every training session had a purpose, and I would peak on race day. Additionally, I recognized that the race would be in both an hot and humid environment, so I made sure that I trained in a hot and humid environment (e.g. South East Asia). My plan was solid, but there were times when work got in the way, I got sick, or had to go on unexpected travel. Often I needed to rearrange the plan, drop some workouts and replace with others that were more important to the desired end result. The ridged program had to be more fluid to be effective, or it would have failed. Long story short, I showed up on race day and encountered rain and wind among other less than optimal environmental factors, and my pace was slower than I would have liked. However, it was the same with all other competitors, so I reduced my pace by about 5% from my targeted pace to compensate for the conditions which worked out quite well. I ended up winning by a decent margin, though my race strategy had to be modified to be effective and to achieve victory. I decided that being 1st mattered more than achieving my the time goal I had set, since after all winning is winning.



my apologies for jumping back in as i did say i would step aside, but i really wanted to reply to this. your spreadsheet thing is very Te, Te loves charts, graphs, etc. i as a Te user love that too, but because i'm an inferior Te user, i'm not as witty and fast as a dom Te user as you. but it's total Te! the tweaking of the strategy plan to fit slight changes is Ni. Te is your dominant function, Ni is your secondary, which secondary is also a very strong function. and in fact it is your dominant introverted function as Te is your dominant extroverted function. And being that Se is your territary, that's why you can put together so well these type of physical strategies, the mixture of Se Extraverted Sensing with Ni. that's why ENTJ's make great Sargeants!


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Lazy Bear said:


> And to you, @Dreamer777 and @Acerbusvenator: Ad hominem means nothing, if you are going to hijack this thread to do a little rough housing, then please take it to PMs or drop it all together.


My apologies i did not mean to hijack the thread, it just ticks me off that people like to make fun of INFP's, with no regard that we do have valuable input, INTJ's dont' know it all. Everyone's input is helpful, Acer did not have to jump into the thread and be so rude to me, it's not right to be rude like that. Period.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

@_Dreamer777_, I don't care who started it, you have to be the bigger person and finish it. Finishing it means dropping it, because we're all adults here, right? Right.

Don't apologise, just cease the immature behaviour. :tongue:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> My apologies i did not mean to hijack the thread, it just ticks me off that people like to make fun of INFP's, with no regard that we do have valuable input, INTJ's dont' know it all. Everyone's input is helpful, Acer did not have to jump into the thread and be so rude to me, it's not right to be rude like that. Period.


I really should clarify this whole thing as I haven't had an opportunity to do so.
All types have an equal opportunity to contribute. I have never said otherwise and if I did, it would be in the heat of the moment.
I did not make fun of you without any reason.
I did not just jump in and be rude.
I corrected a definition you gave the F functions, but it was in no way aimed at you with hostility.

Now, let me show you what I saw as insults:


> Acer, there you go again thinking you are so right about this whole thing that personal style and behavior has nothing to do with cognitive functions, *i wonder when you will ever see the light my friend?*
> 
> *you contradict yourself everytime you say that. and please, i'm a Fi dom, you're not, and Fi cannot be defined properly, not even Jung could figure out how to define Fi properly, Fi is my whole being, i don't have to define it, i am it.*


In the first of those you patronized me without backing up your claim and in the second one you dismissed what I said because I'm not an Fi dom. Your entire post was filled with hostility.
I in turn stated that your type is irrelevant, supplied evidence and then responded with an insult.

So really, explain how I am the rude one.
In all honesty, you are not offensive, but if you can't handle different opinions then I'd have to wonder what you are doing here.


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

Lazy Bear said:


> to be frank, I really couldn't _possibly_ care less about your life accomplishments, that's not what I asked, in fact, I didn't really ask a question at all, I'm not entirely sure what you're replying to.


 @_Lazy Bear_, I appreciate your frankness. I do not expect you to care about mine or anyone's life accomplishments, but you did post in a thread designed to identify personality types (in this particular case mine), and I took that as you were assisting to that end as participation in this portion of this website might imply as much. Accomplishments are worthless to solving this, however, the motivations, behavior patterns, and thought processes that led to them might very well be of use to others who are attempting to help me out in this thread. 



Lazy Bear said:


> All of that post? That was _*all*_ Te.


Thank you.



Lazy Bear said:


> I don't think you're detail oriented based on your typing, it's nothing like mine (you misspelled "think").


Again, thank you, this helps the purpose of this thread. Also, I am typing on an iPad in a hotel lounge while watching the news and talking to different colleagues, and as this is informal communication, I might make a few careless spelling and/or grammatical mistakes. 



Lazy Bear said:


> I think that you should focus less on your materialistic achievements (your wealth, academic success, athletic success, business success, whatever) and more on how you are as a person. Your income, athletic medals, need to tell us how you bought a pair of $200 pajamas, none of that matters in this. All this says to me is Te and an ego problem. Although I would agree that winning is winning.


Perhaps you are correct. What I have done here is to be open and honest without a filter in an attempt to paint an accurate picture for anyone who wants to help me out. I could be much more abrupt and less descriptive, but that could potentially lead to incorrectly assessing my type, which would then defeat the purpose of this thread. I have no name here. No one care who I am, or what I have done. There is no benefit to bragging about how special or horrible I am as this is a fairly anonymous post, but it might benefit the purpose of this thread to outline my real thought and/or behavioral processes so that we can identify my type and then go from there. $200 PJ's really just means that I was committed to the social occasion, and valued arriving appropriately dressed with a slight flair for social dominance. 



Lazy Bear said:


> I'm not sure if I missed it, but what did you study in university?


I studied psychology. We did not focus much on the MBTI. 



Lazy Bear said:


> What were your interests as a kid?


I enjoyed competitive sports, making ramps and jumping over dangerous things on my bike, playing video games, and girls. I liked martial arts, and worked very diligently at the fight game. 



Lazy Bear said:


> How much does morality mean to you? Would you do the right thing for yourself, or the right thing for others?


Morality? In what culture? Religious morality seems to change from religion to religion. I'm in a country right now where everyone lies it seems every time they open their mouth. Very different than "say what you mean and mean what you say". 

Me? I don't murder people, don't lie to a person's face, and if we are running a race I won't cut any corners. I will kill someone in war, or someone who breaks into my home to harm my family, and I don't expect I would feel that great or bad about it, only justified and that is that. I don't steal money from the office, and my travel vouchers are always accurate in that I don't "add" any fake reimbursable expenses. I wouldn't feel right about it, and am much happier with what I have earned fairly.

I drink socially, but not often. I do not smoke, and never really cared to get into drug use. I like a good strip-show from time to time, but am not a socially awkward weirdo who goes all the time and has trouble with talking to girls. 

I've been married for 14 years, and while every now and again I dream about kicking her to the curb and finding someone new, I don't. Not out of fear, or routine, but because she's not that bad compared to most wives I see, and at least I know what I'm dealing with. Also I think she's kind of sexy, which like it or not is important to a lot of guys.



Lazy Bear said:


> How pragmatic are you?


I like things to make sense, and to be both fair and reasonable. I am rarely, if ever, called irrational. I do provide a LOT of information.



Lazy Bear said:


> How oragnised is your living space? How simplistic is it


I personally consider my living space to be slightly messy. However, when people come over they usually laugh and say "A mess? You should see my place, this is clean compared to how we live..." I like have antique furniture, and while we do decorate, there is an attempt to not over do it. Quality of furniture, artwork, and entertainment items are more important than quantity. If you are a guest in my home, I want you to be able to enjoy it, and not be overwhelmed or overstimulated. 

My office desk has 3-4 post-it notes in-front of my keyboard with check-block items telling me what needs to be done in the immediate, short, and long term. I cross things off and add new things as I go, prioritizing as needed. There is usually a stack of forms, requests, and invoices jumbled up in a questionable order. 



Lazy Bear said:


> I don't care to read through most of your posts, so if these questions have been asked and answered before, please direct me to the post and I will find it, but I won't sift through your stuff.


Fair enough. 

See, your opinion here is important to me, as I was initially typed as an ESTJ and went with this for some time. However, I do butt heads with ESTJs often, which indicates to me that I am likely NOT and ESTJ. Someone like you and this discussion can be quite beneficial, and is appreciated.


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

Lazy Bear said:


> And to you, @_Dreamer777_ and @_Acerbusvenator_: Ad hominem means nothing, if you are going to hijack this thread to do a little rough housing, then please take it to PMs or drop it all together.


I also observed this debate/hijacking, however was content to let it go as it appeared to be ongoing from previous engagements/exchanges and had little to do with me directly. I recognize that ESTJ's (that I have worked with in the Government, Military, and Police Force) tend to do exactly what you just did, which is to naturally bring a sense of order to things. I do this too, just not as often and more dependent on situation and/or location. 

If things appear to be getting out of hand, and no one seems to be stepping up and taking charge, I will do it, and there will be no mistaking it. However, if someone else does it, I'll just assume they have control of things and head back to planning/executing the next objective. 

Just observing the potential differences between ESTJ and ENTJ (potentially).


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

Dreamer777 said:


> my apologies for jumping back in as i did say i would step aside, but i really wanted to reply to this. your spreadsheet thing is very Te, Te loves charts, graphs, etc. i as a Te user love that too, but because i'm an inferior Te user, i'm not as witty and fast as a dom Te user as you. but it's total Te! the tweaking of the strategy plan to fit slight changes is Ni. Te is your dominant function, Ni is your secondary, which secondary is also a very strong function. and in fact it is your dominant introverted function as Te is your dominant extroverted function. And being that Se is your territary, that's why you can put together so well these type of physical strategies, the mixture of Se Extraverted Sensing with Ni. that's why ENTJ's make great Sargeants!


 @_Dreamer777_ I very much appreciate your taking the time to search my rumblings for indicators of my type. Part of why I prefer to tell quick stories is that as they did actually occurred, aspects of the behavioral and/or thought process within those stories (I think) are good for identifying the actual function presences that I may very well have. I could click boxes on tests/quizzes and try my best to be objective, but I believe that we are what we do, and with that why we do what we do matters and is useful in identifying our type.

It certainly seems that a theme is being established that show Ni and Te preferences.


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> All types have an equal opportunity to contribute.


100% agreed. I have typed as INTJ several times in the past, and though I doubt that I really am an INTJ, much like Lazy Bear (ESTJ), the insight you share here is both sought and appreciated. The discussion you bring to this thread as an INTJ is one that in one way or another would likely identify key traits that solve the puzzle (though at this point it seems to be close to solving anyhow...)


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

@DirtbagSailor, MBTI is not actually a personality system because unlike a personality system, MBTI only aims to point out and explain differences in how people process information, not extrapolate your entire personality. This is why I refuted the claim that the F function would have to do with your style.

More accurate would be to use the enneagram.
An enneagram 3 might for example want to wear things that makes him/her feel successful.
An enneagram 4 might want to wear things that makes him/her feel unique.
An enneagram 8 might want to wear basically whatever just to feel independent from the fashion industry.

As it currently is only between Ni and Ne, Si and Se, we should compare them.
Subjective and introverted functions are like they sound basically. Same goes with the objective and extroverted functions.
Ni users tend to create connections between things internally in their head and dislike sharing it in this early phase.
Ne users are the opposite and prefer to openly create the connections, brainstorming if you will. Unlike Te which is more discussing a finished web of connections then this is actually creating those connections.
This is why Ni users are seen as more planning and Ne users are more random. Both are equals ofc. and are just as planning/random, it's just that you can't very well look into the head of an Ni user.

When I say connections btw. then that includes ideas as ideas are just connections that haven't become solid yet. It's also the easiest way to explain what intuition does.

On the other end of things.
Si users have a very subjective relationship with sensations (something that is normally objective).
Sensory things for them have a larger meaning than what is observable (Jung called them artists - that should be rather explanatory).

Se users on the other hand are objective and sensations to them have little subjective meaning. This is why Se doms and aux tend to be known for their admiration for adrenaline activities etc. (it is basically just pure flow of objective sensory information).


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

@DirtbagSailor, the thing you said about being on your iPad in a lounge? It always matters to me. I'm posting from my phone right now, and I always do my best to never make grammatical mistakes, regardless of the medium I am using to post with.

You are probably ENTJ.


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> More accurate would be to use the enneagram.
> An enneagram 3 might for example want to wear things that makes him/her feel successful.
> An enneagram 4 might want to wear things that makes him/her feel unique.
> An enneagram 8 might want to wear basically whatever just to feel independent from the fashion industry.





Not deeply familiar with the enneagram or fully how it works. But I did take a few of the different tests in the past hour, yielding the following results:


Enneagram 3 (no wing; not sure if that is possible so I took a different version)
Enneagram 8 with a 7 wing 
Enneagram 3 with a 2 wing
Enneagram 8 with a 7 wing 

Of course I was at a reception earlier and had a drink or two, which could effect my answers slightly (or it could make them more accurate?) but ALL seem to be in the same MBTI ball-park as what we have so far discussed here in this thread. 

Will take a deeper look in the morning. Oh, by chance would you recommend any specific test for greater accuracy, or should i just take a bunch and look for the trend?


----------



## SundriedJogger (May 16, 2013)

Lazy Bear said:


> @_DirtbagSailor_, the thing you said about being on your iPad in a lounge? It always matters to me. I'm posting from my phone right now, and I always do my best to never make grammatical mistakes, regardless of the medium I am using to post with.
> 
> You are probably ENTJ.


Thank you.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

DirtbagSailor said:


> Will take a deeper look in the morning. Oh, by chance would you recommend any specific test for greater accuracy, or should i just take a bunch and look for the trend?


Basically like MBTI, but with the difference that you should read up on the different types and not some functions.

In short,
1s need to feel perfect.
2s need to feel caring
3s need to feel successful
4s need to feel unique
5s need to feel knowledgable
6s need to feel secure
7s need to feel joyful (it might seem weird, but they are actively avoiding anything that would make them feel pain)
8s need to feel independent
9s need to feel serene


----------

